# Via Rail Canadian radio frequencies



## Ispolkom (Mar 4, 2012)

I've become quite a fan of the OTOL Amtrak radio frequency charts. Is there one somewhere for Via Rail's Canadian?

Also, I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy the Canadian Trackside Guide. It seems more designed for the rail fan than the rail traveler, and the price ($34.95) seems a bit high.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Also, I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy the Canadian Trackside Guide. It seems more designed for the rail fan than the rail traveler, and the price ($34.95) seems a bit high.


i have a "canadian rail travel guide" by daryl adair which has a great route guide for the canadian. also bill coo's scenic rail guide to canada (both the western and central volumes) are excellent. they were written when the canadian still followed the cpr route so you have to mix in his route guide to the super continental for a guide to today's canadian. got them used from amazon a few years ago for a very good price


----------



## amtraknovi (Mar 19, 2012)

yarrow said:


> 1330917918[/url]' post='351514']
> 
> 
> Ispolkom said:
> ...


Thanks for mentioning those books. Taking the Canadian for first time next month.

From the original question, are scanners legal / ok to have on Via trains?


----------

